# Sleep well my bossy queen



## Hermelin (Mar 18, 2020)

Today Lilja had to hop onto the meadows of heaven and be a bossy queen there instead. 

I only got to spend 3 years with her but her bossy personality and cuddly self will be missed. She will always have a special place in my heart. 

Rest well my sweetheart [emoji177]


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Even if it was 3 years, she had a great life with an amazing owner like you.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 18, 2020)

I’m planing to plant a few flowers around her resting place near spring time. So it can look a bit better. 

She’s resting under her hazel tree


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 18, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Even if it was 3 years, she had a great life with an amazing owner like you.



Thanks


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 18, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss.  That is a very cute pic of her.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 18, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.  That is a very cute pic of her.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 18, 2020)

That is very sad.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss.  She's in bunny heaven....


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm so heartbroken for you! May Lilja rest in bunny heaven. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 18, 2020)

I am so sorry. Just know she had an amazing 3 years as a lucky pet with you!


----------



## miss.suzyb (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 18, 2020)

So sorry for your loss-even if for only a short while, they do leave a big hole in your heart when they pass.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm so sorry! She was such a pretty bunny!


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone [emoji254]


----------



## TheBuns (Mar 19, 2020)

Im so for you lose


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 19, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Today Lilja had to hop onto the meadows of heaven and be a bossy queen there instead.
> 
> I only got to spend 3 years with her but her bossy personality and cuddly self will be missed. She will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> ...


I’m so sorry for your lost she’s a beautiful bunny and I know you gave her the best bunny life ever ): Rest In Peace Lilja


----------



## zuppa (Mar 19, 2020)

Oh no! I saw this thread title yesterday but never thought it could be about Lilja! I am so sorry, she looked pretty much like my Smokey and as you described her character and how much effort and love you put into her that's completely unbelievable, I am so sorry!


----------



## zuppa (Mar 19, 2020)

What happened??


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 19, 2020)

zuppa said:


> What happened??



Yesterday I took Lilja to the vet to check out why she had trouble breathing and lost weight. It turn out she had gotten an abscess growing far back in her cheek. It was growing at a bad place and had been putting a pressure on her upper respiratory tract. Doing an operation was too risky in that area because it was too close to her throat. She had also started to lose weight and muscles even though she was eating well.

So I decided to let her rest and not having to go through any more pain. Because she must of been in pain with an abscess growing where it did. The vet was surprised that Lilja was eating well and that she had wear down the teeth beautifully even though an abscess was growing at a bad spot. 

So she got her favorite treats and she gave me a kiss before falling asleep and getting the final shot. 

I know she was old for a larger breed but it’s still hard. Even when you know it will happen soon, you can’t help hoping you will have one more year. 

It feels empty when I walk out and not hear her grunting and thumping to greet me. While she will jump up and press her head towards me to get a bit of cuddles and leave wet kisses.


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 19, 2020)

I am so sorry that happened.
How old was she?


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm so sorry, you are a good bunny mama and I know it is hard. You did your best and that is all that matters, she is happy and at peace now!


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 19, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> I am so sorry that happened.
> How old was she?



She would be 7 years next month, that’s quite old for a 13 pound french lop.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 19, 2020)

That is incredible! You did great!


----------



## zuppa (Mar 19, 2020)

Shocked I am so sorry Hermelin. French lops live 5-7 years, shorter than hollands so you did right decision if she was in pain, she's all good now.
Maybe your parents will let you bring Toste indoor with Odin he'd feel alone without Lilja now.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 19, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Shocked I am so sorry Hermelin. French lops live 5-7 years, shorter than hollands so you did right decision if she was in pain, she's all good now.
> Maybe your parents will let you bring Toste indoor with Odin he'd feel alone without Lilja now.


true, you should see if they could bond... although Totse might not be ready.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 19, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Shocked I am so sorry Hermelin. French lops live 5-7 years, shorter than hollands so you did right decision if she was in pain, she's all good now.
> Maybe your parents will let you bring Toste indoor with Odin he'd feel alone without Lilja now.



I’m going to take in Toste and try to bond him with Odin. I have noticed Toste not act like how he usually are. But I need to wait until the temperature outdoors aren’t that big of difference.

Because Toste still have a thick winter fur and the night temp it’s 4 C, so I will have to wait until it’s up to 10 C and he starts to have a heavy molt. So he don’t overheat when he moves indoors. 

I’ll be spending more time with Toste outdoors, I have the time now when all my courses it’s distance.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> I’m going to take in Toste and try to bond him with Odin. I have noticed Toste not act like how he usually are. But I need to wait until the temperature outdoors aren’t that big of difference.
> 
> Because Toste still have a thick winter fur and the night temp it’s 4 C, so I will have to wait until it’s up to 10 C and he starts to have a heavy molt. So he don’t overheat when he moves indoors.
> 
> I’ll be spending more time with Toste outdoors, I have the time now when all my courses it’s distance.


that is a good idea!


----------



## Lauren Kiernan (Mar 20, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 20, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Yesterday I took Lilja to the vet to check out why she had trouble breathing and lost weight. It turn out she had gotten an abscess growing far back in her cheek. It was growing at a bad place and had been putting a pressure on her upper respiratory tract. Doing an operation was too risky in that area because it was too close to her throat. She had also started to lose weight and muscles even though she was eating well.
> 
> So I decided to let her rest and not having to go through any more pain. Because she must of been in pain with an abscess growing where it did. The vet was surprised that Lilja was eating well and that she had wear down the teeth beautifully even though an abscess was growing at a bad spot.
> 
> ...


My heart hurts for you. I got teary eyed a little just reading about the treats and her giving you her last kiss. Thank you for sharing your story and I wish you, Toste and Odin all the best with time to heal.


----------



## Lenka (Jul 3, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss it’s never easy. You gave her the best life you could and she left knowing she was loved


----------

